# 95 altima issues



## Zues2k (Apr 20, 2011)

OK so the other day the alternator went out on the car so I replaced it, recharged the battery and its running. But now its giving me codes saying VSS, the knock sensor #1 circuit, and the trans range sensor circuit are bad. I was informed that all 3 of those sensors are somewhat related and the problem could be causing those to send codes. The tranny does s*** funny and none of my gauges are working. It idles funny right now like it almost wants to die. Does anyone know what it possibly could be? Any help would be great. Thanks!


----------



## mrgustoner (May 19, 2011)

check your ignition(spark plugs, wires, etc.,) that probably is the problem cause thats what happened to my 1994


----------

